# I drew a tag for Zone 2 (mitchell, Seminole, Baker, etc)



## Eagle Eye II (Aug 13, 2010)

Have ya'll seen any 12 footer along the Flint River?


----------



## droptine22 (Aug 15, 2010)

i have a lake house on seminole and i havw seen some nice ones off the dock


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2010)

Eagle Eye II said:


> Have ya'll seen any 12 footer along the Flint River?





Yes.


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Aug 15, 2010)

If you have a 12 footer around and would like him gone PM me the general area as I got a Zone 2 permit also.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Aug 16, 2010)

cover some water and be selective...there are lots of big ol alligators still out on seminole...in all the branches, sloughs, and the mainlake....just cover water until ya find one ya wanna take...but if ya only wanna go flint just idle the river and ever nook until ya find them...my dad got a 13 footer 2 yrs ago on the flint...and I was after one about 12 last year but i never could close the deal


----------



## donny"gatorman"bartow (Aug 16, 2010)

the best suggestion i can give is give Benny West a call, he is the gator guru of seminole! just contact dnr for his number


----------



## jaspercountydeerhunter (Aug 18, 2010)

good luck to all on zone 2. this is our first year. we are going down blind. i hope we can get on em.


----------



## florida boy (Aug 21, 2010)

donny"gatorman"bartow said:


> the best suggestion i can give is give benny west a call, he is the gator guru of seminole! Just contact dnr for his number



lol !!


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Sep 4, 2010)

Saw a real nice one  on Buzzard Island two weekends ago, my brother said he was still around the Island last weekend.  Buzzard Island is not too far down from the Dougherty/Mitchell/Baker county line.


----------



## rockhunta (Sep 5, 2010)

..lots of em buddy! creek channel is ur best bet below sealys.


----------



## Eagle Eye II (Sep 7, 2010)

*How can I find Buzzard Island?*

I'm not familar with Buzzard Island,  do you know the GPS coordinates or someother way I could google earth it?



redneck_billcollector said:


> Saw a real nice one  on Buzzard Island two weekends ago, my brother said he was still around the Island last weekend.  Buzzard Island is not too far down from the Dougherty/Mitchell/Baker county line.


----------



## Eagle Eye II (Sep 7, 2010)

Found it!


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Sep 7, 2010)

It is right below the Dougherty county line.  Was a big one harvested out of lake Chehaw this past weekend (zone 3), WALB did a story about it, was around 500lbs....a monster. Unfortunately they started the let down on chehaw today, a month early this year for some reason.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Sep 16, 2010)

saw 3 below the bainbridge boat basin this past weekend before you get to the big sandbar


----------

